
Google unveils Android-based Pixel C tablet - tmlee
http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/29/9415607/google-pixel-c-tablet-android-marshmallow
======
davesque
Well, it's cool that they seem to want to join this market, and I don't want
to be a naysayer, but I really hope they have a decent stylus for this or the
device would be kind of moot for me.

